# What have you culled from your collection lately?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What have you decided you didn't want to keep anymore and have culled from your collections?
:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Nothing to report. It's been a few years since I acquired any recordings or donated any to libraries.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Cull from my collection?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I sometimes find it hard to remove even absolute duplicates, for fear that I might lose the one and need the backup.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

JAS said:


> I sometimes find it hard to remove even absolute duplicates, for fear that I might lose the one and need the backup.


You're not looking on the bright side of life. Speaking of duplicates, I'd like to have a younger clone of myself who would carry on my good works when I'm gone (like running games).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If I could be bothered listing it I'd probably sell my Stokowski Phase 4 Stereo box. The recordings don't sound that great to my ears. But it is a nice looking box so it makes for an attractive coffee table item.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

I collect Eastman School-related works of all kinds (yes, eventually I will get to Mitch Miller), but am not likely to listen to this again, and so will bid it adieu:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't cull. Unless you call putting things in the attic "culling"?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Scarily I've culled very little except from my rock collection


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have not run out of (physical) storage capacity, and I can easily retrieve any CD from the various cabinets because of my filing system, so there shall be no culling!


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

I've culled recordings in the past and I almost always end up regretting it. I've re-purchased culled music several times. So no more culling until the ultimate cull at the end of it all, when I assume my wife will sell the whole lot for some tiny fraction of what I have spent over the years.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I recently thought it was time to get rid of a number of the 'I'll never play that again' variety so a charity shop box was started, all good intentions. 
However I listened to a few that piqued my interest and decided 'I can't dispose of that' too many were falling into that catagory so what I am doing is putting the discs that meet that description into a paper disc holder with the booklet that takes up approximately a quarter of the storage space - problem solved :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been going through stuff after buying a bunch of new sets and I have 2 large boxes with probably 200-400 CD's I'm going to sell because it's all duplicates. I buy all the huge box sets and then need to sell off my old individual CD's or smaller box sets. 

A few I recently pulled out Kubelik: The Symphony Edition, The Bruno Walter Edition, Leon Fleisher Plays Beethoven Piano Concertos, Szell's Brahms Symphonies on individual discs, Karajan Legendary Decca Recordings and a few hundred others.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I keeping everything, they can do with it what they want if I leave this world.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I keeping everything, they can do with it what they want *if* I leave this world.


I love your optimism Rogerx


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> I don't cull. Unless you call putting things in the attic "culling"?


I cull constantly, because I'm constantly buying, and have long since run out of shelf space.

Today I'm culling both of my sets of Bach's complete organ music, realizing that I really only need a disc or two of his most popular stuff. If I ever get the urge to hear more, there's always Spotify....


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> I cull constantly, because I'm constantly buying, and have long since run out of shelf space.
> 
> Today I'm culling both of my sets of Bach's complete organ music, realizing that I really only need a disc or two of his most popular stuff. If I ever get the urge to hear more, there's always Spotify....


By Gosh! 

I own quite a few Bach organ sets. and I would never dream of culling any of these.

But each to his own.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

premont said:


> By Gosh!
> 
> I own quite a few Bach organ sets. and I would never dream of culling any of these.
> 
> But each to his own.


Agreed. I counted 21 "complete" Bach Organ Works sets. Would not part with any.

Overall I stopped culling when Amazon stopped letting me sell there. Other methods are too costly and labor intensive to justify using them.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I've not culled anything, but I get delivered a music magazine every month. Not a fan of opera or religious choral so if there is a CD with the two genres, I give them away!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rmathuln said:


> Overall I stopped culling when Amazon stopped letting me sell there.


Yeah, that was pretty irritating for me as well.



> Other methods are too costly and labor intensive to justify using them.


I occasionally sell items on eBay that I think will fetch decent money (most CD's won't, but there are some titles that sell for ridiculous money - e.g. Michael Rabin's "Mosaics"). There are also things that I give to friends or to other musicians in my orchestra or chorus who I suspect will appreciate them. But most things I just box up and periodically shlep to a local used record and CD store. They don't pay much, but it gets the music back into circulation, and supports the shop.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I would like to say that I culled all my Furtwangler, Toscanini and von Karajan recordings however I never had any of the first two and my only HvK are a few of his 1950's Philharmonia recordings which IMO are some of his best work


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> Cull from my collection?


What he said!:lol:

I'd rather drink blood and eat barbed wire!


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Sadly, a box of Vivaldi had to go. I realized I never listen to those modern instruments versions, rather dated by now. Too much vibrato in the slow movements. 
https://www.cede.com/en/music/?view=detail&branch_sub=3&branch=1&aid=16887785

They were once upon a time the only recordings of many on LP.

Just keeping Marriner of the old historical recordings, in sets of two CDs. I still play the Marriner Four Seasons.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Becca said:


> I would like to say that I culled all my Furtwangler, Toscanini and von Karajan recordings however I never had any of the first two and my only HvK are a few of his 1950's Philharmonia recordings which IMO are some of his best work


Yes, I also think Karajan was better in his Philharmonia years, so I have kept his Philharmonia/Beethoven symphony set.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Tero said:


> Sadly, a box of Vivaldi had to go. I realized I never listen to those modern instruments versions, rather dated by now. Too much vibrato in the slow movements.
> https://www.cede.com/en/music/?view=detail&branch_sub=3&branch=1&aid=16887785
> 
> They were once upon a time the only recordings of many on LP.
> ...


Recently I culled the I Musici Vivaldi op.1-12 set for precisely the same reasons.

I have not heard Marriner's Four Seasons, but rumor says that the violin soloist Alan Loveday is exceptional. i never cared much for Scimone's recordings.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

I culled Gardiner's Monteverdi and Bach Hohe Messe records from his Archiv years. Never really understood why he was so highly praised by reviewers. I just don't connect with them and found great alternatives.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Malx said:


> I love your optimism Rogerx


Nobody knows what happens, although the many CD collections and other stuff for sale by heirs, don't really give hope....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Malx said:


> I love your optimism Rogerx


Always, glass being half full and that .


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

premont said:


> Recently I culled the I Musici Vivaldi op.1-12 set for precisely the same reasons.
> 
> I have not heard Marriner's Four Seasons, but rumor says that the violin soloist Alan Loveday is exceptional. i never cared much for Scimone's recordings.


In that box, I copied 3 discs. One was the madolin and lute concertos disc, which was probably Scimone's best of the whole lot. I put the three copies in thin sleeves and filed away in the less accessible corner of my CD shelves.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I've ditched some of the Naxos free downloads . No point keeping something I didn't care for and will not listen to again.

Also sold off about half of my Holst the Planets CD's.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

recently deleted most of my weissenberg recordings. since i store music digitally, there's usually not much reason to cull, since there's more disk space than i can fill, but i think most of his recordings are junk and were just visual clutter in my collection. i think the only one i kept was his rach preludes, the things i deleted were his beethoven and tchaikovsky recordings with karajan and his bach.


----------



## Geoff48 (Aug 15, 2020)

Far too many years ago I replaced my parent’s elderly radiogram with a replacement Turntable which had finally died beyond repair with a Hacker Gondolier add on stereo. And enthralled by the stereo sound decided to replace all my mono records. What a mistake! Out went the Vienna New Years concerts with Clemens Krauss, van Beinum’s Beethoven 2nd, and Fistoulari’s ‘complete Swan Lake, lots of pseudonymous Fidelios and far too many others. Fortunately Spotify is a great way of renewing acquaintance and charity shops used to be a great source of interesting old mono CDs priced in pennies.
I’m now reluctant to delete any CDs . Which means that as I enjoy collecting large multi cd sets I own many duplicates. And somehow I find it difficult to resist buying more


----------

